# north village of olcc



## djp (Mar 30, 2006)

Is the north vilage nice, or is it old and run down? What is it like? Looking at a 2br there.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 30, 2006)

djp said:
			
		

> Is the north vilage nice, or is it old and run down? What is it like? Looking at a 2br there.



The North Village started occupancy in 2000.  It also has Splash Lagoon.   A gorgeous free form pool shaped like a horse shoe.   One end has a rock formation waterfall, the other rock formation with built in water slides.

www.orangelake.com will show you many shots of the North Village Splash Lagoon complex.   The units are beautiful.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 31, 2006)

djp said:
			
		

> Is the north vilage nice, or is it old and run down? What is it like? Looking at a 2br there.


I will echo what Vickie said.  I own a 3-bedroom in the North Village.  If you go to www.olcc.com and look at the pictures of the units, these are the layouts of the North/East Village units.  You will like them.


----------



## JLB (Mar 31, 2006)

The North Village is essentially a big loop, with two small loops attached to it.  North Village Drive goes in on one side of Splash Lagoon and the clubhouse of Legends Walk and comes out on the other side.

There is no noticable difference in unit quality, cleanliness, etc. from other areas of OL.  The 3-bedroom units in the North Village are all on the ground level.  I have said before that if you were blindfolded and took it off inside any OL 3-bedroom unit, and you did not look out the windows, you could not guess where you are.  Of course, if you were blindfolded and accidentally stepped out of/off of your lanai, the best place to do that would the North Village.    

Legends Walk Golf Course is located entirely in the North Village.  Along with Splash Lagoon it is situated in all of the area inside the North Village Drive Loop.  That means two things.  

First, since you are not supposed to be on the golf course unless you are playing golf, there is no short cut from your unit to Splash Lagoon.  You have to go around the loop, by road or sidewalk.  We have stayed in a 3-bedroom unit at the north side of the North Village, and with little ones that is more than a walk.  We drove.

Secondly, Legends Walk is a lighted night-time golf course.  If bright lights at night bother you, these probably would.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 31, 2006)

The lights from the golf course have never bothered us.   Have they bothered you Gary?  Plus they are at the back of the units.  

The only bedroom that has windows on the back side of the building would be the master bedroom, and then the lanai is off of it.  It's sooooo pitch black inside that bedroom at nite with the drapes closed, you can't see your hand in front of your face!     We always have to leave the light on inside the little potty enclosure room to let a small amount of light in.

The  clubhouse is actually located in the East Village, not the North Village.  It (the clubhouse) also has a really nice restaurant called the Legacy Grille and houses a small gift shop.    The North Village does not have it's own clubhouse, it has a pro shop though.   And it does have a small retail shop, outdoor lite fare eatery, and a banquet facility.

The only clubhouses in OL are in the West Village, East Village and the brand new River Island.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 31, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> The lights from the golf course have never bothered us.   Have they bothered you Gary?  Plus they are at the back of the units.


Lights have never been a problem.  In fact, until this thread, it is not something I even thought about.  That should be an indication of the lights not being a problem or issue.  My unit in the East Village is 86852 so I'm about 5 floors up overlooking the golf course.  My other unit (3804) in North Village is on the ground floor and while I have watched golfers play during the evening with the lights on, the lights were never a problem.


----------



## 14th Med.Det (Mar 31, 2006)

Stayed in the north village 1st. week of December. Lights were not a problem, unit was great.(3BR) The only issue I had was the shuttle stop was WAAAAAY far Away. on the main road.(forgot name)  Would stay there again. And just might, will be at O.L. for two weeks starting on the 8th. If thats where they put me. Al


----------



## JLB (Mar 31, 2006)

Just reporting the facts from the unbiased viewpoint of an informed non-owner.

I said the Legends _Walk_ Clubhouse, which_ is_ in the North Village, on the end of the building with the Splash Lagoon shops and arcade.  Feel free to call it a Pro Shop if you want.

I mention the lights because the North Village is the only section that has bright lights at night, because of the lighted golf course.

I give that information not for the owners, who perhaps are accustomed to those bright lights, but to the new person, djp, asking about the North Village.  They are the one we should be addressing, don't you think?

It would be ashame if someone came here looking for advice, did not get the full picture, made a misinformed decision, and then got down there and found out their unit was in the midst of a lighted night-time golf course.

Personally, it does not bother us, because between golfers and our Bud Lights we can sneak out and play a hole or two.     

But, let's just give em the facts, all the facts, and let them decide for themselves.  Fair enough?


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 31, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Just reporting the facts from the unbiased viewpoint of an informed non-owner.
> 
> I said the Legends Walk Clubhouse, which is in the North Village, on the end of the building with the Splash Lagoon shops and arcade. Feel free to call it a Pro Shop if you want.



My view is not biased.  It's factual and from the standpoint of someone who has stayed at this resort in excess of 50 times.  Not someone that has visited a week or so every few years.

The OP would definitely be confused by the Legends Walk Clubhouse statement.   There is no clubhouse in the North Village.  The correct name is the Legends Walk Pro Shop.  It is only a pro shop where you can purchase/rent golf equipment, and purchase golf merchandise.  It has no restaurant or any other type of clubhouse amenity in it.

And as far as lights go.....there is absolutely no way anyone would be disturbed by lights while they were trying to sleep while located within the North Village.  The only bedroom that has windows facing the golf course is the master bedroom.   And that bedroom has very very heavy drapes.  Absolutely NO light of any kind penetrates them.  The room is as black as black can possibly be.   You cannot even see your hand in front of your face with the drapes closed.   Again....pure fact, not a "owner biased opinion".   

And it has nothing to do with my being accustomed to the resort.   I'm not staying in the room 365 nites a year!

I would never ever give misinformation to a TUG member or guest with regards to OL.   

I only correct misinformation posted here regarding OL.


----------



## snowlady (Apr 1, 2006)

I have stayed in the North Village several times and the lights do not bother us. They seemed to shine onto the course not at the lanai. We enjoyed sitting on the lanai and watching the golfers go by at night. There are indeed very heavy drapes that can be closed if you wish to sleep before the course lights are turned out for the night. 

The North Village Unit we were assigned to was in very good shape. It appeared to have new furniture. Everything seemed fresh and clean.


----------



## JLB (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, then excuse me.      

When I talk about OL, 90% of what I say is positive.  That's because, IMO, it is about a 90% nice place.   It is a really nice resort, one we have been impressed with for the last 20 years and one we have always enjoyed visiting.

We stay there often because it is the Orlando resort that is the easiest to get into and the easiest to get a 3-bedroom unit at, and they are nice units.

My comments here are about par for the course when you read comments about the place on TUG or on sites like this:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...esort_and_Country_Club-Kissimmee_Florida.html

Like all places it has it's shortcomings, things people don't like.  

My reply to the OP here is typical of me.  It is factual.  It is complimentary.  Yes, it does point out two possible shortcomings of the North Village, both related to the fact that Legends Walk is located within the North Village, shortcomings that I don't say bother me, but that might bother someone if they were not expecting them.

The facts remain.  The North Village is lighted at night and it is a long walk from some parts of the North Village to Splash Lagoon because you are not supposed to walk on the golf course.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Not me*



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> We all know that in regard to this one particular resort, and only this one particular resort, that if someone says something that might be taken as negative, then a handful of owners knee-jerk a defense of the place. Well, there's some Westgate owners that do the same thing!


Come on Jim!  NO ONE, not even owners, are going to defend Westgate. There is no defense for Davidland.


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 1, 2006)

*Fact correction*



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> The facts remain. The North Village is lighted at night and it is a long walk from some parts of the North Village to Splash Lagoon because you are not supposed to walk on the golf course.



The course lights do not stay on all nite.  So that statement is not factual.
And during the evening when they are on, the lighted course makes for a very pretty view from your lanai.  A nice way to relax and unwind from a big day at the parks, shopping, or whatever.   If someone does go to bed say before 10pm....as I replied earlier....the heavy MB drapes solve that issue.  

Walking across the course is a definite no-no.   We don't even golf and know better.  But unfortunately every trip we see people doing it.


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 1, 2006)

I would agree that there is a walk from most of the resort and where you are stayng in the resort to Splash Lagoon.  I will leave whether it is a long walk or not up to individual decisions. For me, it is a long walk for but in reality is only about a 20 minute walk.  When I was younger, I never hesitated over such a distance - I just went.  I also don't think being an owner or non-owner is a determining factor on whether the lights are too bright or not.  Some people may be more sensitive to light than others.  Sound is the same way.  I had a friend staying with me who turned my cuckoo clock off because the sound bothered him but he had no problem sleeping next to a railroad track with all the assorted noise (the interesting thing there is that he use to complain when staying with me about the trains going through at 1 AM yet I was a mile from the track and today the track is in his back yard - go figure!).


----------



## Jimster (Apr 1, 2006)

*Forget the lights-enjoy the fireworks*

Every nite I am there I can see the Disney Fireworks from my condo.  Not the on ground light show, but I can see the aerial fireworks.  That's kind of a nice benefit.


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 1, 2006)

Jimster said:
			
		

> Every nite I am there I can see the Disney Fireworks from my condo.  Not the on ground light show, but I can see the aerial fireworks.  That's kind of a nice benefit.


I can see the fireworks from my East Village condo.   On the cooler nights, it's great but still, I'd rather be at the MK watching Wishes or at Epcot enjoy Illuminations.  I always get hot chocolate on those cool December nights.


----------



## suekap (Apr 1, 2006)

I enjoy seeing any fireworks.   I hope we get a villa that we can see fireworks from.  If we sitting by one of the pools, can we see the fireworks at disney?  If so, which pool?


----------



## JLB (Apr 1, 2006)

When we were in the East Village, Building 86100, we saw two shows each night, one at 7:00 and one at 9:00.

From our North Village unit (3801), we only saw one of them, the one more to the west.




			
				Jimster said:
			
		

> Every nite I am there I can see the Disney Fireworks from my condo.  Not the on ground light show, but I can see the aerial fireworks.  That's kind of a nice benefit.


----------



## JLB (Apr 1, 2006)

We've seen fireworks from the East Village poolplex, while sitting in the hot tub talking to Australians.     




			
				suekap said:
			
		

> I enjoy seeing any fireworks.   I hope we get a villa that we can see fireworks from.  If we sitting by one of the pools, can we see the fireworks at disney?  If so, which pool?


----------



## JLB (Apr 1, 2006)

Yup, that's the point I'm trying to make.  Present the facts the way they are to djp. 

I know we're just pickin again, but *at* night and *all* night are two different things.  I said *at*.

I'm done.  Bye.



			
				gjw007 said:
			
		

> Some people may be more sensitive to light than others.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Personally, I like more than one or two perspectives!*

Not everyone likes or dislikes the same thing or is bothered or not bothered by the same things.  It sure is nice to have just the facts, but also different opinions and from more than one or two folks.  I haven't been around all that long, but there seems to be a trend regarding OLCC.  Why is it that JLB can't give any input about this resort without being attacked?  Personally, I want both owners and exchangers to share their experiences.   I happen to be going to OLCC for the first time in another week and like to read everyone's opinion.  Even with all I've read since I started reading the Florida board, I have no idea whether or not this is somewhere I will want to return to or not.  I've read the positives and the negatives, and I still decided to exchange in because I'll never know unless I go and check it out for myself. After I've stayed there, I'll have formed my opinions.  I hope if a thread comes up and I decide to share some things from my point of view that I won't be attacked just because it differs from someone elses.  I have opinions about my resorts, but I don't expect everyone to feel the same about these resorts nor do I feel the need to try to stifle their comments.  The more points of view, the more rounded.  Thanks everyone for contibuting.  I don't know if a mega resort is my cup of tea, but I must say that I'm excited and looking forward to finding out.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Egret1986, I will second that!*

It is disappointing to owners that their resort does not receive a grade of A+ from every exchanger.  I understand that as an owner of a resort in Colorado that is not Five Star but is constantly being updated, is always clean and has extremely large units for a timeshare.  It is located near skiing, boating, hiking, snowmobiling, tubing, and the best Alpine Slide in the world!  But we will never be 5 Star.  Why is that?  Because we do not have a pool (it snows in June) and have no room for one; we have no onsite activites (you are IN the mountains), no onsite check-in.  Some TUG members dislike our resort and other similar resorts because they want amenities.

JLB really enjoys OLCC.  He has great things to say about the resort and is just being honest.  He would like to see barbecue grills added as an amenity, as many of us would.  No burger tastes as good as one you cook yourself on the grill.    That is an opinion that many of us have expressed.  Although we tend to travel sans children, so we may not use a grill much anymore at this point in our lives.  Going out to eat is one of the joys of vacation.    

We did not have a newer unit at OLCC and were very disappointed.  My first post less than a year ago just happened to be about OLCC.  I was answering another's concerns about mixed reviews on the resort.  I may have been new to TUG but was not new to timeshare (we have owned since 1980 and now have ten weeks), yet I was accused of being a newcomer and that as such, I should not say bad things about others' resorts.  I received many emails within a day of that post from TUG members who wanted to explain the situation, the constant defense of OLCC.  I received immediate support, which kept me here as a member.  I was not warned by the moderators for my criticism because it was my opinion and was actually contacted by one moderator who apologized to me, since I was a new member.  

About this light issue: The only light with which we had issues on South Magnolia Ct. was the bug light on the patio.  The light protrudes through the draperies and we could not tell when it was getting light outside, so we slept less than usual.

As far as varying opinions are concerned, it seems to me that opinions cannot be "corrected" as wrong information.  I certainly want my opinions to be respected and not corrected because I am "wrong."  My experience is different than others' experiences, no doubt about it.  I respect most opinions on both of our Colorado resorts, though some seem harsh to me, especially as a board member for Twin Rivers.  I cannot tell you how many times I have wanted to "correct" their opinions, but I know that it would not be right to do so.  

I know you love your resort, Vickie.  You should love your home resort.    I have a very special place in my heart for all of my resorts, two in particular, so I know where you are coming from.


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 2, 2006)

Egret1986 said:
			
		

> I happen to be going to OLCC for the first time in another week and like to read everyone's opinion.



Have a wonderful time!!!  You should know that Orlando will be hopping because many will still be in spring break mode.   OL will be one bustling place!!!     Your a wee bit early to be able to take advantage of our new River Island complex though.

With regards to attacks......you'll find that OL tugger's mainly correct, incorrect information that sometimes gets posted by an exchanger.  No personal attacks, just correcting facts. 

Of course everyone is entitled to their opinion, that goes without saying.  

Some exchangers abhor having to get in their car and drive to an amenity, other's don't think it amounts to a hill of beans to drive.  Some hate the size and much prefer a smaller scale timeshare, while other's are blown away by all it offers.  Some exchangers want clusters of communal hot tubs and bbq pits, but TPTB at OL decided from the onset it wasn't a good idea because of the wildlife sanctuary and the outdoor fire hazards from these grills.   The HOA's overwhelmingly agree.   

All I've ever done is make sure tugger members/guests know the facts regarding my home resort.   Their opinion of the resort, is their opinion, period. 

I don't think you'll find an OL owner taking issue with someone's opinion, only with them posting incorrect information.  

So......have a great time.....and by all means, come back and post your like or dislike of the resort.


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 2, 2006)

RickandCindy23 said:
			
		

> As far as varying opinions are concerned, it seems to me that opinions cannot be "corrected" as wrong information. I certainly want my opinions to be respected and not corrected because I am "wrong." My experience is different than others' experiences, no doubt about it. I respect most opinions on both of our Colorado resorts, though some seem harsh to me, especially as a board member for Twin Rivers. I cannot tell you how many times I have wanted to "correct" their opinions, but I know that it would not be right to do so.
> 
> I know you love your resort, Vickie. You should love your home resort.  I have a very special place in my heart for all of my resorts, two in particular, so I know where you are coming from.



No arguement here Cindy.   

I totally agree/ per my above response.   Everyone is totally entitled to their opinion.    

Only when they post incorrect information, like location, incorrect names, policies, and I also try to give an explanation as to why things are done or not done.

I truly feel sorry for anyone that goes on vacation, spends time, money and effort, only to head home feeling it was "the vacation from hell".


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Hey, we both like Dole Whips!  So we don't disagree on everything.*

Also, I think OLCC has a lot of great amenities and lots of space.  I like the nature reserve stuff you talked about as well.

I keep getting offered an OLCC two bedroom for one of my weeks that lost trading power (last-minute cancellation), so I might just try it again.  Maybe we will get an East Village unit.  They sound nice.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2006)

Cindy,

If you get an East Village unit, it will be in one of the northern buildings (not the newest complex at River Island - that is reserved for River Island owners (not even every-day OLCC owners, just those that bought that complex).

That said, East village is a nice quiet area, much as is the original West Village.  If you do get West Village, youare likely to be in a unit that was recently refurbished, so little loss there too.

As for the amount of traffic we see when discussing OLCC, a good part of it is because the resort is so large, and so many people have visited.  I try not to jump in unless I notice something has been left out - like a direct question being left unanswered, or answered in a way that is not accurate.

That said, there are some opionions that deserve to have a differing viewpoint as well - the question regarding the lighting in North Village is one of them.  Yes, the lights are on in the evening, but if that is brought up as an issue without the corresponding view of people who have staying in those units, who were not bothered by the lights, it may become a case of driving an exchanger away when it is not necessary.  

As for the grills, and some other "missing" amenities, these are the choices of the owners.  If the owners want grills, the owner will request them, and they might eventually be installed.  I prefer we not have them - just judging by the way I've seen them used at other resorts, the behavior of some guests when using them, and the maintenance issues, I think we're better off without them.  Then of course there's the issue of the wildlife habitat to consider as well.  Then there's internet access - While the guests who are posting on the various online review sites care about interenet access, I wonder what percentage of guests really care.  Sure it would be nice, but it would be a significant cost to upgrade the entire resort - either through wiring or a massive series of wireless access points.  To do so would mean an increase in maintenance fees for a service that I suspect a small percentage of visitors would use.  Of course, the resort could charge for the access, but then those who are budget minded will still use dialup service rather than pay.  These are choices the owners get to make - internet service, upgrades to reach 5-star of GC status.  Visitors mike like us to upgrade, but it would be our money they are spending, not theirs.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2006)

*The developer being present at OLCC is keeping it GC*

When the developer is done, which may never happen because there is still lots of space for more buildings, the HOA will have to listen to exchangers.  Most resorts have to concern themselves with those comment card/report card grades.  Exchangers determine what status your resort will have with RCI after the developer is gone, not the owners.   Developers cannot sell Silver Crown, they have to say the resort is GC, or they could not sell anything.   

Yes, before I get criticism for that opinion, I realize that most of the units at OLCC are very nice and deserve GC status, especially the newest units,   so I am not debating the quality of the resort.  I just know as a board member of one of our resorts that those comment cards have lots of suggestions for amenities.  We take those comments very seriously and consider each and every one.  Exchangers have their own ideas as to what makes their stays special.  I would bet that the lack of BBQ grills are a comment that OLCC gets on occasion.

Are the owners in the newest units ever going to exchange anywhere?  That is the biggest selling point of timeshare.  If they do, perhaps I would get one.      Maybe not in the near future, but after a lot of the units are sold.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Apr 4, 2006)

Cindy, after talking to a few salespeople over the last few years, my guess is that the River Island units will be the last TS units built at OLCC.  The East Village is done unless some buildings still need to be finished and released.  We own in bldg 87900 which is near the Legends Clubhouse at the end of the road.  It is quiet up there, and we have a great view of the Disney fireworks at night.


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 4, 2006)

Some of you might find this link interesting, http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache...club+orlando+future&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=17.  If you consider that OLCC currently has about 2000 units and expects to grow to roughly 4500 units, there is plenty of development that is still to occur at OLCC.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 5, 2006)

*What a nightmare*



			
				gjw007 said:
			
		

> Some of you might find this link interesting, http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache...club+orlando+future&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=17.  If you consider that OLCC currently has about 2000 units and expects to grow to roughly 4500 units, there is plenty of development that is still to occur at OLCC.


Heaven help those who have to figure out who owns and pays for what even at its current unwieldly size - forget if it ever grows to over 4500 units. Somethings can be just too big and mega-resorts have all the signs of being one of them as owners such as myself are finding out at the Westgate complex.


----------



## magiroux (Apr 5, 2006)

I was wondering...do owners feel that OLCC, being such a "mega" resort, has a negative effect on their trading power? I mean, a possible growth to 4500 units..that's a lot of units in an area that has tons of timeshares/hotel rooms/WDW Resorts to compete with. That along with the fact that "supply & demand" is a part of the RCI trade power equation.....

It just seems that with my poorest traders I can always pull OLCC 2 years to 6 months in advance, even in the busiest holiday period.


----------



## JLB (Apr 5, 2006)

Some recent, pertinent facts:

--In a discussion with OL, they told me that management listens to all comments and feedback, from both owners and non-owners, to assist them is assessing future decisions.  That is what prompted my post to encourage others to ask for additional amenities they may desire.  They were very polite, as they always have been.

     If you go to their web-site, the contact page http://www.orangelake.com/contact_us/contact_us.html  you will see that's true.  It does, however, distinguish between owners and guests.

--Not long ago I posted a story I found in a Google search.  It said that the eventual weekly guest count at OL could be as high as 20,000.  That would be _mega_.

     Even at 2000 units, since some have occupancy of 12 and most (?) of 8, when the resort is full it is a small city now.


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 5, 2006)

magiroux said:
			
		

> I was wondering...do owners feel that OLCC, being such a "mega" resort, has a negative effect on their trading power? I mean, a possible growth to 4500 units..that's a lot of units in an area that has tons of timeshares/hotel rooms/WDW Resorts to compete with. That along with the fact that "supply & demand" is a part of the RCI trade power equation.....
> 
> It just seems that with my poorest traders I can always pull OLCC 2 years to 6 months in advance, even in the busiest holiday period.



And we are happy to have you visit!!!  

As far as trades go, I can tell you that I've always received the trade I want, when I want it.  I have no complaints.   My OL units always show me more in a search than our other properties, and they are GC too.


----------



## magiroux (Apr 6, 2006)

Have not visited yet, but looking forward to it. It does sound like a resort with lots to offer. I'm just hoping I get put in a GC unit  . 

The fact that there is still high trade power, for a resort that has so many units even at this stage, seems to indicate there is also high demand.


----------



## Mel (Apr 6, 2006)

magiroux said:
			
		

> It just seems that with my poorest traders I can always pull OLCC 2 years to 6 months in advance, even in the busiest holiday period.


Not in the least - we too have gotten the trades we want, and with an October week.  If we had a prime week, trades would be even easier.  Remember that demand is not just based on Orlando in general, but is resort specific.  Demand for OLCC is higher than for many of the Orlando resorts, even if supply is high.

Have you seen the prices of Orlando attractions lately?  If you want park hopping, you now have to pay extra for it (or lo9ok at it as a discount to forgo hopping).  Same with tickets that don't expire.  That just makes it more likely that people will be looking for more of a destination resort.  Our last visit to Orlando, we didn't visit any theme park, and had a wonderful vacation.  I don't know if I could have said that for ALL of the Orlando resorts.


----------



## JLB (Apr 6, 2006)

Since we've gotten away from the original topic, and are now talking about trading power, etc., I'll join.

The exchange companies have had their favorites when it comes to Orlando resorts.  

Westgate had a falling out with RCI in the early 90's when they sued each other, one saying breach of contract and the other saying restraint of trade.  As a result Westgate became a feather in II's cap.  The original Westgate, WVV, is dual-affiliated and all the ones since are II.

Orange Lake has been the feather in RCI's cap.  Actually, when you talk to the sales staff at OL, it is more like RCI is fortunate to have OL, that they cow-tow to OL.  It seems logical that OL would get favortism from RCI, if they do.

Anyway, that's a little history lesson.


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 6, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Orange Lake has been the feather in RCI's cap.



And Disney's too.      Of all the Orlando timeshare properties to choose from, OL was Disney's first choice for their offsite planning center.


----------



## Holly (Apr 7, 2006)

*I gotta see this place*

I'm about 2 years into timesharing and TUG.  All I know is that anything that stirs up this much emotion is worth a trip.  I'm booked for OLCC, Thanksgiving, 2007!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 7, 2006)

I think Orange Lake Country Club should be viewed as an attraction in and of itself.  When you get there, you almost never have to leave.  From that perspective, there is no other timeshare resort like it.

I'm going there this weekend.  Can't wait.


----------



## JLB (Apr 7, 2006)

There has never been any doubt that OL is a one-of-a-kind novelty.


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 7, 2006)

Bocabum99 said:
			
		

> I'm going there this weekend. Can't wait.



      Rub it in!!

Have a great time!!


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 7, 2006)

Holly said:
			
		

> I'm about 2 years into timesharing and TUG.  All I know is that anything that stirs up this much emotion is worth a trip.  I'm booked for OLCC, Thanksgiving, 2007!


Enjoy your trip and have a great time!


----------

